# Cannot Install Broadcom-sta

## mornindew

Hi all,

      I am still very new to Gentoo I just switched over from Ubuntu and I am attemting to get my wireless working.  I have a Broadcom BCM4312 card, from poking around the forums it appears as if I need to install the broadcom-sta package (emerge broadcom-sta).  When I attempt to run that command I get the error saying that dependencies are not met.  To me it looks like there is a dependency on the same package that I am attempting to install (net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r1).  What do I need to install to resolve this dependency.  Thank you, Craig[/code]

LSPCI - 

```

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)

```

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/broadcom-sta" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to run this :

```

# echo ">=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lspci -n

```

We will help you to install your Broadcom wireless card.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

mornindew,

To make sure you get it right, please post your current .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. I'll make sure your kernel is up to running the broadcom-sta. 

While I'm at it, since you're going to use broadcom-sta, you will need to add the following to your /etc/make.conf file:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="Broadcom"
```

This will prevent you from seeing the masked by license warning.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Is this a new feature ?

We didn't document that when we wrote the wiki for Gentoo-Quebec.

----------

## vincent-

I didn't know ACCEPT_LICENSE. Thank you pappy_mcfae.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Is this a new feature ?
> 
> We didn't document that when we wrote the wiki for Gentoo-Quebec.

 

Yes, it is. I'm not sure when it happened. I know it was after the document was written. I'd have mentioned something like that. Yes, it would be a good idea to add that to the wiki.

BB!

P

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, it's done.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome...thanks!

BB!

P

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

